# Bracelet Idea'S Skx013K



## Veracocha (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi, just got this today and I have to admit I dislike the bracelet. Anyone have any idea's for a replacement? 20mm if that helps and I prefer bracelet to strap.


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

You can get an oyster stlye bracelet for most Seikos.


----------



## Veracocha (Jul 29, 2010)

Dave O said:


> You can get an oyster stlye bracelet for most Seikos.


Any particular outlet? High street or internet.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I like those! I'll have it if it's going spare! :hypocrite: I've bought oysters for that type of watch. They aren't cheap but they are good and solid. It tends to make it a heavy lump if you like that sort of thing or you could NATO it for a lightweight solution.

Mike


----------



## Veracocha (Jul 29, 2010)

tixntox said:


> I like those! I'll have it if it's going spare! :hypocrite: I've bought oysters for that type of watch. They aren't cheap but they are good and solid. It tends to make it a heavy lump if you like that sort of thing or you could NATO it for a lightweight solution.
> 
> Mike


I like a heeavier bracelet and if I find one this one is yours - gratis.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

How about a mesh?

(Its big brother a SKX007 on Shark mesh)


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Veracocha said:


> tixntox said:
> 
> 
> > I like those! I'll have it if it's going spare! :hypocrite: I've bought oysters for that type of watch. They aren't cheap but they are good and solid. It tends to make it a heavy lump if you like that sort of thing or you could NATO it for a lightweight solution.
> ...


I will gladly make a good donation to a worthwhile charity kind sir! :notworthy:

Mike


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

As far as I know (and also from previous email conversations with Seiko stalwarts Yobokies, Noah & Stella) no one does after market bracelets with end pieces that fit the SKX013's 20mm lugs.

A few options:

1. Get a 20mm 'super' jubilee with solid links and fit it using the original bracelet end pieces;

2. Get a 20mm 'super' oyster (again solid link) and fit using the original jubilee end pieces - you may need to file the centre slot to make this fit;

3. Go for a plain ended bracelet - try a Yobokies Anvil or such like.

4. A 20mm beads of rice (shown below) or as previously suggested a mesh bracelet.










If you do turn up any further source of proper fitting alternatives I'd be interested to hear! 

Rich.

:cheers:


----------



## Veracocha (Jul 29, 2010)

Retronaut said:


> As far as I know (and also from previous email conversations with Seiko stalwarts Yobokies, Noah & Stella) no one does after market bracelets with end pieces that fit the SKX013's 20mm lugs.
> 
> A few options:
> 
> ...


Very helpful and informative, thank you.


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Good ideas from Rich :thumbsup:

Hadley Roma do a good solid Oyster though it's over $50 & you can only get them from U S iirc?

Yobokies does a few bracelets including the Anvil & Harold is a real gent to deal with (he's in H K btw)

wjean28 on Â£bay also specialises in Seiko stuff & has Oysters, Meshes etc (he's in Canada)

H T H ... Paul


----------



## Veracocha (Jul 29, 2010)

PaulBoy said:


> Good ideas from Rich :thumbsup:
> 
> Hadley Roma do a good solid Oyster though it's over $50 & you can only get them from U S iirc?
> 
> ...


It does help, thank you.


----------

